# the love of my life [update, pic heave].



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 29, 2008)

soo, i think i last posted my collection in november of 2007. it has grown. 
:]

this is the majority of everything i own that has MAC on it. lol. 

palettes open. 






palettes closed.





mineralizethings.





my one metal x.





shadowwsss. keep in mind some have broken and i have had to B2M. i have owned fifty two single pot eyeshadows. 





pigments and glitters. 





my one solar bits. 





holiday pigment things. 





paint pots. 





fluidlines. i seem to be missing my other blacktrack.





face stuff. 





blushes and beauty powder things. 





lipsticks!





my mattenes...minus tango...i cannot find it.





lipglosses.





lipliners...minus soar...i just bought it. 





my two shadesticks. lol. 





eyeliners. 





mascara.





brushes.





miscellaneous items. i have owned way more than three lashes, but i have b2mac-ed a lot of them.





fafi stickers on my vanity mirror. 





the wall next to my vanity. 





these are just pictures of my room and bathroom next. i did not feel like taking everything down for pictures. 























































my event shirt. 





my wrinkly fafi shirt. 





my 1.6. 





all of my makeup on my vanity. it took forever to line this up. 





so, there you go. sorry about all of the pictures. i said it was pic heavy. the posters were gifts. thank you for looking!


----------



## animacani (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice collection! What are the paint pots you have there?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 29, 2008)

what is the name of that quad with the purple (its the only one in the clear quad case)

how did you get those face charts? I alsways wonder how people get them (im new, hehe)


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 amazing collection!


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 29, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Nice collection! What are the paint pots you have there?_

 
thanks!

the paint pots are:
nice vice, perky, pharoah, delft, otherwordly,
painterly, soft ochre, cash flow, bare study.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutiebe2* 

 
_what is the name of that quad with the purple (its the only one in the clear quad case)

how did you get those face charts? I alsways wonder how people get them (im new, hehe)_

 
the quad is the pandemonium quad from the balloonacy collection. i think balloonacy was, like, march 07?]


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 29, 2008)

Love the collection!


----------



## kyustman (Jul 29, 2008)

great collection!!


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jul 29, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 29, 2008)

Fantastic collection!
I love the last picture, I can imagine how long it took you to line everything up.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 29, 2008)

great collections!


----------



## ceci (Jul 30, 2008)

OH MY! you finished up one paint pot??!? AMAZING!

Anyway, nice collection~


----------



## maple14 (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, love all the postcards and pics on the walls!


----------



## Jot (Jul 30, 2008)

great collection, Thanks for that


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 30, 2008)

WOW awsome collection.. i love all ur stuff


----------



## newagetomatoz (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome collection!!


----------

